# Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)



## >M.Pain (12. Juni 2013)

*Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile ist es bakannt das Microsoft mit der XBOX One einen Onlinezwang eingeführt hat. Der sieht vor das sich die XBOX One alle 24 Stunden mit dem Internet verbinden muss, um die Profildaten mit den Microsoft Servern zu Synchronisieren.

Aus diesem Grund sah sich _Gametrailers_ dazu veranlasst, den _XBOX Boss Don Mattrick _über den Onlinezwang auszufragen.

Auf die Frage was die Menschen tun sollen die keinen Internetzugang haben oder den Onlinezwang ablehnen, antwortete Don Mattrick:

*Wir haben ein Produkt für Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, in  irgendeiner Form Konnektivität zu bekommen, es heißt Xbox 360. Wenn du  null Zugang zum Internet hast, dann ist die XBOX360 dein Gerät.

*Don Mattrick ist noch der Ansicht:

*Die XBOX One wurde von Gamern, für Gamer erstellt. Ihr solltet euch  erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt  verurteilen.*

Hier noch ein Auszug aus einer der Angegeben Quellen, der mich stutzig macht und ich nicht weiss ob es der Wahrheit entspricht.

*Die zukünftigen Besitzer einer XBOX One sind gezwungen, mit der  Entertainment-Konsole mindestens einmal am Tag online zu gehen um ihre  Profildaten mit den Microsoft-Servern zu synchronisieren. Wird die XBOX  One nicht in diesem Zeitraum ans Internet angebunden, dann verfallen  automatisch die Lizenzen der Software. Spielen und Filme schauen ist  dann nicht mehr möglich. 

*Wie ich das verstehe verfällt dann der gekaufte Kontent und ich wäre gezwungen dasselbe Spiel oder Film nochmal zu erwerben.

Meiner Meinung nach hat der gute Man nicht begriffen das man sich (sollte man keine Internetanbindung haben) auch eine PS 4 kaufen kann.

Quellen:

Microsoft über Onlinezwang der XBOX One - Ihr habt kein Internet? Kauft euch doch eine XBOX360 - Xbox - PS4-Magazin.de

No Internet? Get an Xbox 360, says Microsoft | VG247

UPDATE


Im ersten Moment als ich die Aussage von Don Mattrick gelesen habe, wusste ich nicht was ich davon halten soll. Meint er es ernst oder war das einfach nur seine Reaktion auf die ständige Kritik die gegen die XBOX One gerichtet ist?

So wie es aussieht war die Aussage ernst gemeint man solle sich eine XBOX 360 kaufen. Das liegt einfach daran das die XBOX One nicht Weltweit verfügbar sein wird. Nicht mal in ganz Europa.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Start Regionen:



Australien
Österreich
Belgien
Brasilien
Dänemark
Finnland
Frankreich
Deutschland
Irland
Italien
Mexico
Niederlande
Neu Seeland
Norwegen
Russland
Spanien
Schweden
Schweiz
UK
USA
Und hier noch ein Twitter Chat zwischen Spielern und dem Microsoft Support:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder soll das Kaufen was er als richtig empfindet. Microsoft macht mir die Entscheidung auf jedenfall einfacher

Quelle:
http://scene-gamers.de/xbox-one-konsole-laendern/


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Cool das heist ich werde alle neuen Spiele auch auf der 360 bekommen, das is ja mal nen feiner Zug von MS.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Die zukünftigen Besitzer einer XBOX One sind gezwungen, mit der  Entertainment-Konsole mindestens einmal am Tag online zu gehen um ihre  Profildaten mit den Microsoft-Servern zu synchronisieren. Wird die XBOX  One nicht in diesem Zeitraum ans Internet angebunden, dann verfallen  automatisch die Lizenzen der Software. Spielen und Filme schauen ist  dann nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Wie ich das verstehe verfällt dann der gekaufte Kontent und ich wäre gezwungen dasselbe Spiel oder Film nochmal zu erwerben.




Kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen. Würde ja bedeuten, man dürfte nie in Urlaub fahren, etc. 

Das ist Panikmache.


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Damit wurde nur gesagt, dass auf der XBox vorhandene Lizenzen "verfallen". Sobald sich die Konsole neu verbinden kann, hast du jeglichen Content wieder verfügbar.
Ist eben DRM at its best. Steam machts vor und ist beispiellos erfolgreich damit.
Wichtig ist aber, dass bei dieser Form der Lizenzüberprüfung auch genügend für Spieler interessante Features mit eingeführt werden, also sehr viele sinnvolle Funktionen, die eine Internetverbindung ebenfalls rechtfertigen würden.
Da muss MS jetzt ansetzen und dann können sie sich auch gegenüber der PS4 behaupten. Wenn sie es tatsächlich schaffen, cloudgestützte Spiele anzubieten und die Technik dahinter gut verfeinert ist, würde ich auch eher zur XBox tendieren. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte MS da jetzt gut was vorsetzen um noch rechtzeitig punkten zu können, die Mittel haben sie im Gegensatz zu Sony ja.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> *Die XBOX One wurde von Gamern, für Gamer erstellt. Ihr solltet euch  erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt  verurteilen.*


 Die XBox One wurde von VWLer auf ihren Bürostühlen für das Dummfieh erstellt.

Die PS4 ist von Gamer für Gamer denn die hat keine bzw. kaum Einschränkungen (bis auf die Onlinegebühr wenn man Multiplayer zocken will).


----------



## >M.Pain (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die PS4 ist von Gamer für Gamer denn die hat keine bzw. kaum Einschränkungen (bis auf die Onlinegebühr wenn man Multiplayer zocken will).


 
Diese Gebühr ist aber nicht nur aufs Onlinezocken beschränkt, das ist eine PS Plus Mietgliedschaft. Das bedeutet vergünstigte Spiele, für PS Plus Member gewisse Spiele zum Teil kostenlos und auch anderer Kontetent wird angeboten.


----------



## xxRathalos (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

*Die XBOX One wurde von Gamern, für Gamer erstellt. Ihr solltet euch   erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt   verurteilen.

*Deshalb wird die XBox One auch als Multimedia...... Vermarktet, jeder der ne Konsole käuft tut das natürlich um damit Fernsehn schauen zu können........

Werde mit keine Konsole holen, aber Sony hatt mit der PS4 das deutlich bessere Paket im Moment.

mfg Ratha


----------



## Combi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Cool das heist ich werde alle neuen Spiele auch auf der 360 bekommen, das is ja mal nen feiner Zug von MS.




wohl kaum.die neuen spiele werden nicht auf der 360 laufen.
und die werden bestimmt nicht neue games,die unter hochdruck produziert werden,für ne alte generation konvertieren,oder neu programmieren.
da die one ein komplett neues system ist,eher pc als konsole,müssten die ein spiel auch neu programmieren.
und glaub mal,die werden eher games für die one machen,als für ne alte 360.

ich bleib beim pc,da weis ich was ich habe.
ich muss die möglichkeit haben,die grafik aufs max auszureizen,ocen,hardware verbessern,halt basteln.
mit dem klotz untern tv und der baggerfernbedienung in der hand (controler genannt),würde ich mir vorkommen,als könnte ich keinen pc bedienen.
so ne konsole is mir zu einseitig.kann man fast nix mit machen.


----------



## Atma (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Steam machts vor und ist beispiellos erfolgreich damit.


Bullshit.

Bei Steam verfallen keine Lizenzen, wenn man sich über längeren Zeitraum nicht einloggt. Steam hat das harmloseste DRM überhaupt: Accountbindung. Davon ist die XBox One meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## End0fSeven (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Und was wenn das Internet mal Streiken sollte? Dann kann man ja gar nicht Zocken...

Ich hab sowieso immer mehr das Gefühl das die auch einen Zwang machen damit im Hintergrund die Aufnahmen des Kinect Sensors zu Microsoft hochgeladen wird...


----------



## antic (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

MS reitet sich selbst mit jedem Interview noch tiefer in die sch****e.

Die Exklusivtitel Entwickler der Xbone sollten sich nochmals gut überlegen, ob sie ihre Spiele nicht lieber auf
dem PC herausbringen wollen.


----------



## Gringo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Soll das heissen dass FALLS mein i-net mal eine Störung haben sollte z.B. 48 Std kein i-net wg Störung, ich mir dann alle Spiele wieder neukaufen muss?
Falls ja, müsste dann nicht der i-net anbieter dafür gerade stehen oder wer würde in so einem Fall die Kosten tragen?

LG


----------



## mmayr (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Gringo schrieb:


> Soll das heissen dass FALLS mein i-net mal eine Störung haben sollte z.B. 48 Std kein i-net wg Störung, ich mir dann alle Spiele wieder neukaufen muss?
> Falls ja, müsste dann nicht der i-net anbieter dafür gerade stehen oder wer würde in so einem Fall die Kosten tragen?
> 
> LG


 
Hast du alles gelesen, oder nur geschrieben?
Du kannst dann deine Games erst wieder zocken, wenn du online warst. 
Wenn dein Inet eine Störung hat, kannst du nach 24 Stunden erst mal nicht mehr spielen, bis deine XBox wieder online gehen kann.


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Combi schrieb:


> wohl kaum.die neuen spiele werden nicht auf der 360 laufen.
> und die werden bestimmt nicht neue games,die unter hochdruck produziert werden,für ne alte generation konvertieren,oder neu programmieren.
> da die one ein komplett neues system ist,eher pc als konsole,müssten die ein spiel auch neu programmieren.
> und glaub mal,die werden eher games für die one machen,als für ne alte 360.



Den Smile hinterm Post gesehen??


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Der beste Satz den ich seit langem zu dem Thema gehört habe!!!


			
				news schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr solltet euch erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt verurteilen.*


 


> *Die zukünftigen Besitzer einer XBOX One sind gezwungen, mit der Entertainment-Konsole mindestens einmal am Tag online zu gehen um ihre Profildaten mit den Microsoft-Servern zu synchronisieren. Wird die XBOX One nicht in diesem Zeitraum ans Internet angebunden, dann verfallen automatisch die Lizenzen der Software. Spielen und Filme schauen ist dann nicht mehr möglich. *
> 
> Wie ich das verstehe verfällt dann der gekaufte Kontent und ich wäre gezwungen dasselbe Spiel oder Film nochmal zu erwerben.


Das verstehst du falsch. Lediglich der Zugriff auf den Spielekontent wird dir ab der 25. Stunde verwehrt sein. Verfallen tut da gar nichts. 
Und ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen, nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird, von daher kann ich mir bei dem in dem Punkt begründetetn Protest durchaus vorstellen, dass MS seine Position bezüglich des 24h check noch einmal überdenkt oder zumindestens Alternativlösungen anbietet, für den Fall wenn mal Internet ausfällt und damit meine ich nicht den Verweis auf die 360. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Atma schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Bei Steam verfallen keine Lizenzen, wenn man sich über längeren Zeitraum nicht einloggt. Steam hat das harmloseste DRM überhaupt: Accountbindung. Davon ist die XBox One meilenweit entfernt.



Genau, dazu Region Lock (Siehe Orange Box), Update-Zwang mit dazugehörigem Online-Zwang (auch bei Singleplayerspielen) für Spiele und natürlich musst du online sein, um weitere Spiele installieren zu können und die von Verbraucherschützern bemängelten ABGs.

Soll jetzt kein Kampf gegen Steam werden aber harmlos ist was anderes.


----------



## Rollmops (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Steam funktioniert allerdings auch im Offlinemodus...


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

...aber steam hat wenigstens einen offline-modus.
+

//zu langsam^^


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Ja, wenn man diesen online einstellt oder?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die XBox One wurde von VWLer auf ihren Bürostühlen für das Dummfieh erstellt.
> 
> Die PS4 ist von Gamer für Gamer denn die hat keine bzw. kaum Einschränkungen (bis auf die Onlinegebühr wenn man Multiplayer zocken will).



Da stimme ich dir zu. Diesen von Gamern für Gamer Spruch lass ich bei der PS4 gelten, aber sicher nicht bei der XBox.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Nein, du kannst in den Urlaub fahren und deinen PC mitnehmen. Kriegst eine Nachricht dass er sich mit den steam server nicht verbinden konnte und startest den Offline Modus.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Ah ok. Hatte gelesen, dass das ab ca. einer Woche nicht mehr geht.
Offline Modus verliert Gültigkeit? :: Deutsches Forum

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Der auch nur zur Hälfte funktioniert. Gibt genügend Beispielthreads dazu im Netz. Mir selbst ists auch öfter passiert, dass er einmalig hinterlegte Kontoinformationen verworfen hat und ich mich doch bitte erneut anmelden solle, auch mehrmals am Tag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyArt (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



> Ihr solltet euch erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt verurteilen.



Genau das habe ich doch gesehen: Diablo 3 und SimCity ... 

Er sollte sich ein Bild der bisherigen Versuche machen und sich das Ergebnis ansehen!


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Der auch nur zur Hälfte funktioniert. Gibt genügend Beispielthreads dazu im Netz. Mir selbst ists auch öfter passiert, dass er einmalig hinterlegte Kontoinformationen verworfen hat und ich mich doch bitte erneut anmelden solle, auch mehrmals am Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das meinte ich, danke. 

MfG


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Steams Offlinemodus funktioniert einwandfrei, man sollte bloß mal wenn man Internet hat auch mal in den Offlinemodus gehn. Ich habe 4 Wochen lang Skyrim offline gespielt, weil Vodafone und Mnet zu unfähig waren einen Port freizuschalten.
Der Mann wollte eigentlich sagen, kauft euch eine PS4 denn sie ist in allem überlegen. Nochbesser gehts nur mit PC.


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Tja, ich wollte bei meinen zuk. Schwiegereltern auf meinem Laptop Symphony spielen, Steam war leider anderer Meinung trotz vorher zuhause korrekt hinterlegter Kontoinformationen. Damit funktioniert der Offlinemodus eindeutig nicht einwandfrei.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Die Beispiele wo ihr oben gezeigt habt, entstanden dadurch dass Steam den Offlinemodus kaputtgepatcht hat. Aktuell läuft es problemlos. War 4 Wochen im Urlaub und konnte BO problemlos spielen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Steams Offlinemodus funktioniert einwandfrei, man sollte bloß mal wenn man Internet hat auch mal in den Offlinemodus gehn.


Ah also brauch man doch Internet um offline spielen zu können?

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Naja es SOLL nach einmaliger Anmeldung wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit offline laufen. So ist jedenfalls die Idee wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Wäre gegenüber der Xbox insofern ein Vorteil, dass man auch Monate mit dem Offlinemodus überbrücken können sollte. Klappt bei mir nur wie gesagt nicht, auch heute noch nicht. Gerade vor 2 Wochen oderso ausprobiert. Inzwischen lass ich den einfach im Onlinemodus und habs auf meinem Laptop runtergehauen, ist mir dann auch Rille. Spiele zwar momentan hauptsächlich X3:AP aber da stört der Onlinemodus nicht.

Und ich hoffe für jeden, der M$ hier der schamlosen 24h-Überwachung bezichtigt, dass er auch kein Androidhandy hat. Die Dinger haben nämlich auch Kamera und Mikro und lassen sich, mit oder ohne Stockrom, anzapfen. Dann müsst ihr auch so konsequent sein und alles boykottieren.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe für jeden, der M$ hier der schamlosen 24h-Überwachung bezichtigt, dass er auch kein Androidhandy hat. Die Dinger haben nämlich auch Kamera und Mikro und lassen sich, mit oder ohne Stockrom, anzapfen. Dann müsst ihr auch so konsequent sein und alles boykottieren.


Glaubst du wirklich daran?? 

MfG


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Um es mal mit 9gag auszudrücken: 9GAG - Good-Bye, old friend


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ah also brauch man doch Internet um offline spielen zu können?
> 
> MfG


 
Natürlich musst du irgendwann mit Steam mal ins Netz, wie sonst soll Steam wissen, welche Spiele du überhaupt auf deinem Account hast? Du gehst damit ins Internet, Steam lädt sich die Infos runter und fertig, danach funktioniert der Offline-Modus 'ne ganze Weile. Irgendwann musst du dann mal wieder online, um den ganzen Kram quasi zu aktualisieren und dann läufts wieder.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Also quasi wie bei der xboxone, nur eben in längeren Intervallen. Wäre dann vielleicht eine Möglichkeit für MS, um so die erhitzten Gemüter zu beruhigen. 

MfG


----------



## sir qlimax (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

wenn ich die überschrift lese..... mircosoft rät zum kauf einer xbox 

zuwas sollen sie auch sonst raten  PS4? 

sollten sie nach dem sie gestern so schön auf der e3 kassiert haben


----------



## SwarmingBeast (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Und was wenn das Internet mal Streiken sollte? Dann kann man ja gar nicht Zocken...


Und was wenn die DVD die zum spielen benötigt wird mal kaputt geht? Dann kann man ja gar nicht zocken...
Immer dieses Geheule weil das Internet ja mal nicht gehen könnte.
Dann geht man einfach mal für 'ne Stunde spazieren, zu 'nem Freund oder guckt Fernsehen.
Es gibt auch andere Beschäftigungen.
Außerdem habe ich bis jetzt noch NIE! einen gravierenden Serverausfall seitens Steam erlebt.
Selbst bei Sales waren/sind die Server "nur" überlastet.
Ich konnte bis jetzt immer spielen, wann ich wollte.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Lasset den flamewar beginnen.  hier geht's ja schlimmer zu als bei den nvidia/amd fanboys...


----------



## Atma (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Genau, dazu Region Lock (Siehe Orange Box), Update-Zwang mit dazugehörigem Online-Zwang (auch bei Singleplayerspielen) für Spiele und natürlich musst du online sein, um weitere Spiele installieren zu können und die von Verbraucherschützern bemängelten ABGs.
> 
> Soll jetzt kein Kampf gegen Steam werden aber harmlos ist was anderes.


Glaubst du wirklich, dass uns Valve mit dem Region-Lock absichtlich gängelt? Valve hält sich nur an die albernen deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze und Vorgaben der USK. Schau mal nach Österreich, da gibt es keinerlei Region-Lock. Einen Update-Zwang gibt es auch nicht, schließlich kann man für jedes Spiel separat einstellen, ob es automatisch aktuell bleiben soll oder nur dann geupdatet werden soll, wenn man es will. Dass man online sein muss, um neue Spiele an den Account zu binden, ist wohl ziemlich logisch. Steam weiß sonst nicht, dass das Spiel jetzt dauerhaft an deinen Account gebunden ist. Ein Beinbruch ist das aber nun wirklich nicht, denn das könnte man selbst mit nem steinzeitlichen 56K Modem machen.

Steam hat der Plattform PC sehr geholfen und so manchen Publisher sicher auch überzeugt doch einen PC Port zu machen, schließlich erreicht man auf einfachen Wege eine Millionenzielgruppe. Dazu kommen Dinge wie der Workshop, Greenlight etc. Wie man da noch gegen Steam sein kann, entschließt sich jeglicher Logik.


----------



## Neodrym (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Ich sag mal .. das rumgeheule wegen dem Onlinezwang ist lächerlich .. ganz einfach,wir sind halt immer Online..selbst wenn man mit seiner Box zu nem kumpel fährt und dort daddelt,hat man meist nen switch oder ne fritzbox etc. 
Was ich allerdings mehr als Beschis**n finde und auch sehr lachhaft ist,das man 1x am Tag online gehen müsste.


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Atma schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass uns Valve mit dem Region-Lock absichtlich gängelt? Valve hält sich nur an die albernen deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze und Vorgaben der USK. Schau mal nach Österreich, da gibt es keinerlei Region-Lock. Einen Update-Zwang gibt es auch nicht, schließlich kann man für jedes Spiel separat einstellen, ob es automatisch aktuell bleiben soll oder nur dann geupdatet werden soll, wenn man es will. Dass man online sein muss, um neue Spiele an den Account zu binden, ist wohl ziemlich logisch. Steam weiß sonst nicht, dass das Spiel jetzt dauerhaft an deinen Account gebunden ist. Ein Beinbruch ist das aber nun wirklich nicht, denn das könnte man selbst mit nem steinzeitlichen 56K Modem machen.
> 
> Steam hat der Plattform PC sehr geholfen und so manchen Publisher sicher auch überzeugt doch einen PC Port zu machen, schließlich erreicht man auf einfachen Wege eine Millionenzielgruppe. Dazu kommen Dinge wie der Workshop, Greenlight etc. Wie man da noch gegen Steam sein kann, entschließt sich jeglicher Logik.



Und genau deswegen ist Onlinezwang per se nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wenn MS sich schon für diese Form von DRM entscheidet, müssen sie auch den entsprechenden Mehrwert hervorheben, den Always-On bietet. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt und ich sehe nicht, warum du mich jetzt so blöd von der Seite anmachst. 
MS macht es nunmal Valve nach, ist doch offensichtlich.

Darüber hinaus gab's Region-Lock bei den Valve-Spielen garantiert nicht wegen dem Jugendschutz. Offizielles Statement war eher, dass sie das regionenspezifische Lizenzierungsmodell schützen wollen und die Leute in Ländern mit mehr Kaufkraft auch entsprechend mehr zahlen müssen als Leute in Ländern, wo besagte Spiele günstiger angeboten werden.

Hier der Ausschnitt aus dem Wikieintrag, gibt genügend Quellen, wo noch ein wenig mehr dazu steht: 

_Valve deactivated accounts with CD-Keys that were purchased outside of the consumer's territory *in order to maintain the integrity of region-specific licensing*. This generated complaints from North American customers who had circumvented their Steam end-user license agreement by purchasing The Orange Box through cheaper, Asian retailers. Some customers who then purchased the game a second time from a local  vendor experienced difficulty adding the new CD key to their accounts in  order to activate their newly-purchased games and also had trouble  communicating with Steam's customer support team about this problem._


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Glaube nicht dass das mit den 1 mal Online pro Tag kommen wird und noch weniger, das die Lizenzen der Spiele verfallen. Das wäre totaler Schwachsinn. Ich meine sie lehnen sich ja eh schon ganz weit ausm Fenster mit der Xbox One, aber das glaub ich irgendwie nicht ^^, kann mich aber auch gerne irren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Meine Güte ist das Inet weg nuutze ich meine 360 und zocke dort ein paar kostenlose Games die ich mir dank Xbox Live Gold vorher runtergeladen habe.

Oder ich unternehme was mit meiner Frau, putze das Auto or what ever.


----------



## mgf (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Auf die Frage was die Menschen tun sollen die keinen Internetzugang haben oder den Onlinezwang ablehnen, antwortete Don Mattrick:
> 
> *Wir haben ein Produkt für Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, in  irgendeiner Form Konnektivität zu bekommen, es heißt Xbox 360. Wenn du  null Zugang zum Internet hast, dann ist die XBOX360 dein Gerät.*


 
Jut. Wenn das die offizielle Meinung dazu ist, können die Pfeifen sich das Ding klemmen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja doch meine 360 gegen die neue eintauschen, schon alleine weil dann der BluRay-Player verschwindet. Aber so, mit Verlaub, hoffe ich, dass das ein riesiger finanzieller Reinfall wird und die Konsole in den Regalen verschimmelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Die XBOX One wurde von Gamern, für Gamer erstellt. Ihr solltet euch erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt verurteilen.

Das habe ich mit Diablo III bereits und bin damit aufs Maul geflogen.


----------



## 10203040 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Damit wurde nur gesagt, dass auf der XBox vorhandene Lizenzen "verfallen". Sobald sich die Konsole neu verbinden kann, hast du jeglichen Content wieder verfügbar.
> Ist eben DRM at its best. Steam machts vor und ist beispiellos erfolgreich damit.
> Wichtig ist aber, dass bei dieser Form der Lizenzüberprüfung auch genügend für Spieler interessante Features mit eingeführt werden, also sehr viele sinnvolle Funktionen, die eine Internetverbindung ebenfalls rechtfertigen würden.
> Da muss MS jetzt ansetzen und dann können sie sich auch gegenüber der PS4 behaupten. Wenn sie es tatsächlich schaffen, cloudgestützte Spiele anzubieten und die Technik dahinter gut verfeinert ist, würde ich auch eher zur XBox tendieren.
> Auf jeden Fall sollte MS da jetzt gut was vorsetzen um noch rechtzeitig punkten zu können, die Mittel haben sie im Gegensatz zu Sony ja.


 
Steam Offlinemodus.


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Lies erstmal weiter, der Offlinemodus ist längst nicht so, wie er sein sollte.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Alles wird immer schön geredet aber eine Erklärung warum dieser "alle 24h online Müll" sein "muss" bleibt man schuldig... naja mir egal. Ich kauf diesen 80er Jahre Videorekorder eh nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Kaufen würde ich die eh nie und ich hasse alles was mit Zwängen verbunden ist


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Ungeachtet dieser recht arroganten Aussage mit der XBox360 finde ich, nimmt dieser DRM Wahn langsam überhand. Ich kann schon jetzt die ganzen (multimedial "rückständigen") Käufer im Laden sehen, wie sie die Xbox ONE reklamieren wollen, weil dies und jenes nicht mehr funktioniert. So bekommen es viele ja nicht mal hin, bspw. eine PS Vita einzuschalten. Und dann macht man alles immer komplizierter und abhängiger vom Onlinezwang und der damit einhergehenden Accountbindung, Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass DRM einfach sch.... ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Denke mal, dass man einmal in 24 Stunden online sein muss, um Spiele starten bzw. Filme schauen zu können.
Ist man länger offline, wird man vermutlich nur einen entsprechenden Fehler bzw. Hinweis bekommen.

Die Lizenzen kann MS nicht einfach nach 24 Stunden grundsätzlich verfallen lassen - das würden und könnten ja wirklich nur noch die Hardcore-Gamer-Kiddies in Kauf nehmen .
Lästig ist das aber trotzdem - sollte man was mit dem Internet sein, ist die Konsole nur noch Deko .


----------



## omega™ (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Hier stand Mist


----------



## >M.Pain (12. Juni 2013)

omega;5360023 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt, derzeit zieht M$ ja nach und bietet Sony Paroli, statt 499€, gibt es die Box nun für 349€.



Die Quelle bitte.
Glaube nicht das MS den Preis anpasst nur weil die PS4 günstiger ist.


----------



## omega™ (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

War ein Fake, hätte mal die anderen Artikel von dieser Webseite lesen sollen


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Der Onlinezwang ist natürlich das beste an dem Backstein. -.-


----------



## beercarrier (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Naja es SOLL nach einmaliger Anmeldung wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit offline laufen. So ist jedenfalls die Idee wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Wäre gegenüber der Xbox insofern ein Vorteil, dass man auch Monate mit dem Offlinemodus überbrücken können sollte. Klappt bei mir nur wie gesagt nicht, auch heute noch nicht. Gerade vor 2 Wochen oderso ausprobiert. Inzwischen lass ich den einfach im Onlinemodus und habs auf meinem Laptop runtergehauen, ist mir dann auch Rille. Spiele zwar momentan hauptsächlich X3:AP aber da stört der Onlinemodus nicht.
> 
> Und ich hoffe für jeden, der M$ hier der schamlosen 24h-Überwachung bezichtigt, dass er auch kein Androidhandy hat. Die Dinger haben nämlich auch Kamera und Mikro und lassen sich, mit oder ohne Stockrom, anzapfen. Dann müsst ihr auch so konsequent sein und alles boykottieren.



die position meines samsung handys vermeidet schlimmeres, außerdem funktioniert es auch offline, man kann bequem den datenverkehr an/auschalten so wie es benötigt wird. kinect erlaubt eine ganz andere datenverwertung, weil es andere dinge sieht, noch schlimmer is nur google glass, wenn sich das durchsetzt werd ich zum hippy der im wald lebt.


----------



## ph1584 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen. Würde ja bedeuten, man dürfte nie in Urlaub fahren, etc.



Das bedeutet auch das die Kiste dauernd auf Standby laufen muss. Bin ich einer der Wenigen die sich unter Anderem über unnützen Stromverbrauch (= Kosten) aufregen? Das sind sicher ca. 30€ im Jahr mehr und schädigt die Umwelt (mehr als ich das sowieso schon mache).


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Einfach einen Verteiler mit Kippschalter dazwischen und gut ist.


----------



## PunkPuster (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Alles was mir dazu noch einfällt ist: Ich liebe meinen PC


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Nananannaanananana 

PC GAMING


----------



## Joim (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

1 Tag ist total übertrieben 
Theoretisch ja kein Problem da fast jeder in der Zielgruppe Internet hat...

Aber wenn man bissl weiter denkt:
Das beste an einer Konsole ist ja noch das sie einigermassen handlich/mobil ist...
Jüngere die bei Entscheidungen oft Übergangen werden... 2 Wochen "Wohnwagenurlaub": XBox nutzlos. 
Oma die weiter weg wohnt + kein Inet hat für eine Woche besuchen: XBox nutzlos. 
Man wohnt im 10ten Stock (nix WLan) + hat XBox ins Auto eingebaut. Jedesmal ausbauen und hochschleppen damit sie connecten kann. 

WTF XBox von Dummköpfen für Dummköpfe 
FTW PC


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

einmal die woche wäre mMn noch vertretbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360, und Dr. Pest rät zum ausschlagen der Zähne oder ATA als Pastenersatz .
Wie gut das ich nicht dieser Generation angehöre die ohne Konsolen, PCs oder Handy mit dem Leben nix anfangen kann und sich eher mit Muttis Miracoli ersticht. Alles mit Zwängen sollte geächtet werden, aber die Kunden spielen da ja nicht mit


----------



## alm0st (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Atma schrieb:


> Steam hat der Plattform PC sehr geholfen und so manchen Publisher sicher auch überzeugt doch einen PC Port zu machen, schließlich erreicht man auf einfachen Wege eine Millionenzielgruppe. Dazu kommen Dinge wie der Workshop, Greenlight etc. Wie man da noch gegen Steam sein kann, entschließt sich jeglicher Logik.


 
Siehe Dark Souls oder Alan Wake  

Gegen eine einmalige Verbindung pro Tag zu den MS Servern hätte ich ja so gesehen nicht mal was aber dass man ohne den Serverabgleich einfach gar zocken kann? Das kennt man ja u.A. von Ubisofts Uplay (siehe Assassins Creed 2 Launch)


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

SO ein Witz, das man jeden Tag einmal Online "Gehen" muss. Das ist doch nur aus der Luft gegriffen oder komisch formuliert.
Kann jeder so ein Gerücht in die Welt setzten. 
*Vielleicht* mag es ja sein, dass sich das Gerät einmal am Tag selber einschaltet, synchronisiert und wieder ausschaltet - ähnlich wie SAT-Reciever, an und für sich ja auch nicht wirklich "schlimm". Dann entfällt nämlich die Warterei bei Updates wie bei der PS3 z.B.
Wenn man nach Hause kommt und alles ist Up2date, ist ja auch ein Vorteil..


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Jop. Finde die background Update Funktion der Wii U auch sehr praktisch. 

MfG


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Microsoft haut sich selbst aus dem Ring.


----------



## alm0st (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> SO ein Witz, das man jeden Tag einmal Online "Gehen" muss. Das ist doch nur aus der Luft gegriffen oder komisch formuliert.


 


> Microsoft hat offiziell bestätigt, was bereits im Vorfeld vermutet  wurde. Im offiziellen Blog heißt es, dass die Konsole mindestens einmal  alle 24 Stunden eingeloggt sein muss, damit man offline spielen kann.



Xbox One muss täglich online: Microsoft lüftet Details zu Online-Pflicht, Gebrauchtspielen und Kinect

Wäre wie gesagt alles nicht so schlimm, wenn die Kiste sonst trotzdem laufen würde...


----------



## SwarmingBeast (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das eine Verkaufsmasche ist.
"Leute, wenn ihr kein Internet habt kauft die Xbox 360", dann rutschen die Preise, MS wird die alten Konsolen los und das Geschäft ist komplett.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das eine Verkaufsmasche ist.
> "Leute, wenn ihr kein Internet habt kauft die Xbox 360", dann rutschen die Preise, MS wird die alten Konsolen los und das Geschäft ist komplett.



Nimmt mich ja wunder wie lange noch für die xbox360 gute Spiele entwickelt werden sobald einmal die XBO raus ist..


----------



## Matze211 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

MS führt was im Schilde...

Mal schauen, was da noch kommt. Leider kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen,  dass Sonys Politik so lupenrein ist, wie sie uns glauben machen wollen. 

Paranoia everywhere....


----------



## Sepulzera (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

Microsoft will die Konsolen aussterben lassen, damit sich alle einen Desktop PC kaufen.
Und wer bei Desktop PCs den größten Marktanteil hat,.....


----------



## almfeg (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*

könnte mich bitte jemand aufklären was es für einen sinn hat 1x alle 24h mit der xbox online zu sein?
was erhofft sich MS dadurch?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



almfeg schrieb:


> könnte mich bitte jemand aufklären was es für einen sinn hat 1x alle 24h mit der xbox online zu sein?
> was erhofft sich MS dadurch?


 
Mehr Daten die sie an die NSA weiter geben können.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



almfeg schrieb:


> könnte mich bitte jemand aufklären was es für einen sinn hat 1x alle 24h mit der xbox online zu sein?
> was erhofft sich MS dadurch?


 
Die Schwarzkopiererei für die 360 muss zuletzt schon schlimm gewesen sein. Da entwickelt man vielleicht so eine Paranoia und will seine Kunden täglich durchleuchten.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*

Was ist da dran so fremd, schaut euch um und ihr werdet viel mehr Parallelen bei andern finden, wo diese Handhabung selbstverständlich ist. 

Gewöhnt euch dran, das wird noch schlimmer!


----------



## Bec00l (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*



Bec00l schrieb:


> Japp dran gewöhnen ist besser
> Google Glas öffnet schon wieder eine neue Technologie die sich vermarkten lässt...
> Schon  sehr bald zocken wir MMOs unterwegs (manchmal auch jetzt schon) mit  Smartphones,Tablets und Notebooks. Deshalb ist es umso wichtiger das die  Konsole sich mitentwickelt  Hoffentlich begreifen das auch irgendwann  die ganz alten Old School Zocker.
> Wir sind begrenzt im Handyvolumen haben bald ne Drosselcom am Hals ! Das sind Sachen über die man sich aufregen sollte ! ! !
> ...



........


----------



## in-your-face (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wii U Wii U Wii U
Basically. - Imgur
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/gifs_02.gif


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*



> Wir haben ein Produkt für Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, in irgendeiner Form Konnektivität zu bekommen, es heißt Xbox 360. Wenn du null Zugang zum Internet hast, dann ist die XBOX360 dein Gerät.



Ja genau Kunden sollen das ältere Gerät kaufen und dann beschweren sich alle das die PS4 mehr Games hat, bzw würde mich wundern wenn Entwickler nach dem Release der One immer noch für die 360 entwickeln würden 



> Die XBOX One wurde von Gamern, für Gamer erstellt. Ihr solltet euch erstmal selbst ein Bild von Allways-On machen und es nicht direkt verurteilen.



Genau das wollen alle Gamer doch, wir wollen alle unbedingt diese Always on Funktion  Schwachsinn nenne ich diese Aussage 



> Die zukünftigen Besitzer einer XBOX One sind gezwungen, mit der Entertainment-Konsole mindestens einmal am Tag online zu gehen um ihre Profildaten mit den Microsoft-Servern zu synchronisieren. Wird die XBOX One nicht in diesem Zeitraum ans Internet angebunden, dann verfallen automatisch die Lizenzen der Software. Spielen und Filme schauen ist dann nicht mehr möglich.



Zuerst hiess es das man dann immer noch Filme schauen könnte und jetzt gar nicht. Na toll so kann man sein Geld verschwenden, in ein Gerät das man nicht nutzen kann wenn es nicht alle 24 Stunden ans Netz geht. 
Und falls bei mir mal das Internet nicht funktioniert wer kümmert sich dann darum das ich die Konsole wieder verwenden kann? Wenn ich Umziehe und für einen Tag oder 2 die Konsole nicht ans Netz gehen kann was mache ich dann mit den Spielen?

Die Konsole soll in die Schweiz kommen? Aber keine "Uncut"-Version  Da muss MS einiges ändern die Datenschutzgesetze sind streng hier


----------



## beercarrier (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Microsoft will die Konsolen aussterben lassen, damit sich alle einen Desktop PC kaufen.
> Und wer bei Desktop PCs den größten Marktanteil hat,.....



ja das wär schon eine strategie die schwächelden win 8 verkäufe anzukurbeln.


aber im ernst, die xbo wär nur interessant wenn sie weltweit so ein entertainemnt programm wie in den usa aufstellen könnten. dh champions league, bundesliga, aktuelle filme die vorm monat noch im kino liefen, 1a serien, aber für arcarde titel die ganzen restriktionen und das im bewusstsein das man ausgegucktund ver-apple-t wird. nö da brauch ich keinen bumerang marke xbo.


----------



## rept.jah (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Schwarzkopiererei für die 360 muss zuletzt schon schlimm gewesen sein. Da entwickelt man vielleicht so eine Paranoia und will seine Kunden täglich durchleuchten.


Der Nachfolger der XBox One wird angeblich über eine Sonde verfügen, die man sich 1x am Tag rektal einführen muss. Außerdem muss zur ersten Aktivierung ein Plättchen mit einer Blutprobe in einen Schacht gelegt werden, um die Konsole biometrisch vom Gebrauchthandel auszuschließen. Naja gut, was sein muss, muss sein. Hauptsache ich kann spielen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*

Quelle?


----------



## DaStash (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360 (News Update)*

Willst du wirklich wissen wo er solche Informationen herbekommt??? 

MfG


----------



## Jenny18bgh (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Microsoft rät zum Kauf einer XBOX 360*



rept.jah schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der XBox One wird angeblich über eine Sonde verfügen, die man sich 1x am Tag rektal einführen muss. Außerdem muss zur ersten Aktivierung ein Plättchen mit einer Blutprobe in einen Schacht gelegt werden, um die Konsole biometrisch vom Gebrauchthandel auszuschließen. Naja gut, was sein muss, muss sein. Hauptsache ich kann spielen.


 

Sollte es mal soweit kommen dann verzichte Ich mit freude drauf


----------

